# Suspend/resume on T60 problem



## pashap (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi,
I managed to make suspend work on ibm T60 system on 8-CURRENT amd64.
Does go to sleep on acpiconf -s3, but did not awakes
(actually its HDD lamp flash several times, but sleep lamp did not
turned off and it have not awaken)

I try on 8-CURRENT without SMP and on 7.2-i386-Stable without SMP, but
problem still the same.

How I can to do it?
Thanks


----------



## daniel_s (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi, i have got the same problem with my t60p.

Don't anyone know what we can do?

I would like to use freebsd on my thinkpad and not ubuntu anymore.


----------



## warudemaru (Oct 29, 2009)

I have R61 running 7.2-p4 (i386) and managed to make suspend and resume working with SMP using the Takawata's kernel patches. Both processor cores are awaken properly, but then I keep getting errors from the ata driver like "SETFEATURES SET TRANSFER MODE taskqueue timeout". I tried to reattach the disk after resuming, and detach before suspend/attach after resume, all unsuccessfully.


----------



## rossiya (Apr 10, 2010)

*ACPI Showstopper for Thinkpad61*

Suspend *FAIL* is a showstopper for FreeBSD.  In fact if you use FreeBSD with a Lenovo R61 Thinkpad you're voiding the warranty, on account or the drive spinning unpredictably.  The days are gone why you can just reboot five times a day, with desktop loading time and thereafter reloading a virtualbox.  A laptop should stay up for weeks if needed.  Only people without dates have time for that folly.  So I loaded up ubuntu.  Granted I have to wade through countless newbie tripe, but everybody's a newbie outside their element ce le vie.


----------



## rossiya (Apr 12, 2010)

*Addendum*

While killing time with a famous search engine I found blokes who claimed the R61 had to be in X11 for zzz to suspend successfully.  This failed outright, so again I forced non-SMP from the bios.  Again failure but only the mouse froze.  I disabled sysmouse from rc.conf and enabled hal/dbus at boot.  Finally the Levento R61 recovered from zzz!  I tried the lid hack:


```
[B]echo 'hw.acpi.lid_switch_state=S3' >> /etc/sysctl.conf[/B]
```

And that worked as well [always did].  Finally some justification for trashing the ubuntu install.


----------

